# Firefox crashes; claims an installed package is missing



## del (Oct 11, 2021)

Whenever I try to download a file through the browser, Firefox crashes.  Running it in the terminal shows that it throws this error before terminating:

```
GLib-GIO-ERROR **: 20:34:02.694: No GSettings schemas are installed on the system
```

A little research indicates that these schemas can be found in devel/gsettings-desktop-schemas, and `pkg info gsettings-desktop-schemas` shows this package as installed.

How might this be fixed?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2021)

It's unlikely the cause of the crash. It just indicates you're not running it on Gnome. Make sure you set a proper download directory in the General config of Firefox.


----------



## del (Oct 11, 2021)

Okay, setting a download directory fixes that one problem, but now I've noticed that any time Firefox wants to launch a dialog it crashes.  From what you've said I surmise that this is because Firefox wants to invoke Gnome, and I'm not running it on Gnome.

Is there any way to inform Firefox that it shouldn't be trying to use Gnome?


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 11, 2021)

del said:


> Is there any way to inform Firefox that it shouldn't be trying to use Gnome?


Not that i am aware of. But this shouldn't be needed. I run Firefox on Openbox without Gnome and there are no such crashes. The problem is somewhere else.


----------



## del (Oct 11, 2021)

I just tried to run Firefox using Openbox and got the same result. I really don't want to install Gnome.

I did just notice that right after throwing the error, the terminal says "trace/BPT trap (core dumped)".  Does anybody know where on system those dumps are stored?


----------



## bsduck (Oct 11, 2021)

No such a problem here using Firefox 93 and LXQt (both from pkg) on 13.0-RELEASE-p4.
What's your setup?


----------



## del (Oct 11, 2021)

bsduck said:


> What's your setup?


Firefox 93, 13.0-RELEASE, i3-gaps.

The same crashes happen on dwm, openbox, and kde5.

I've tried reinstalling Firefox and tried using Firefox-esr as well.  All with the same result.


----------



## del (Oct 11, 2021)

Right: Sitrep.

I've only been able to make Firefox behave as expected by installing Gnome, which is less than ideal.

What gives?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 11, 2021)

del said:


> 13.0-RELEASE



Which version of FreeBSD, exactly?

`uname -aKU`

`freebsd-version -kru`

Packages from quarterly, or latest?

`pkg -vv | grep url`


----------



## Minbari (Oct 11, 2021)

del said:


> Firefox 93, 13.0-RELEASE, i3-gaps.
> 
> The same crashes happen on dwm, openbox, and kde5.
> 
> I've tried reinstalling Firefox and tried using Firefox-esr as well.  All with the same result.


Before reinstall did you remove the old profile (~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxx.default-release) and ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox/xxxx.default-release)?


----------

